# Accomadation



## jacob11 (Jul 10, 2012)

which is best accommodation in melbourne


----------



## Ozgirl (Apr 27, 2012)

jacob11 said:


> which is best accommodation in melbourne


Can you expand a little bit more on your question? Which is best accommodation for who? Single? Family with two kids?


----------



## jacob11 (Jul 10, 2012)

for the couples


----------



## Ozgirl (Apr 27, 2012)

jacob11 said:


> for the couples


Each to their own, but if you're a couple, and don't want to commute to work (assuming CBD), then you want to be in the inner city suburbs (I.e south Melbourne, south yarra, Richmond, Malvern....). If you like the beach, go to the bay side suburbs, st kinda, port Melbourne, Brighton, Elwood. Etc

If you are more hippy, then go to fitzroy, Brunswick up north.


----------



## jacob11 (Jul 10, 2012)

thanks ozgirl 
buti have only 1 day & i am currently in melbourne any good place in melbourne???


----------



## Ozgirl (Apr 27, 2012)

jacob11 said:


> thanks ozgirl
> buti have only 1 day & i am currently in melbourne any good place in melbourne???


It wasn't really clear in your post. So you're after a hotel? Check out tripadvisor!


----------



## jacob11 (Jul 10, 2012)

ok and thanks


----------

